# practice near mountain.



## sunny91 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Good Vid, Sunny. You know, one mis-calculation and that Navy-boy would be
all over the mountainside !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2007)

Amazing show when you are in Whogivesa****istan.


----------



## v2 (Nov 24, 2007)

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2007)

8) If I'm not mistaken that is Switzerland not Afghanistan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

Great clip, godamn hotshot think their sh!t dont stink Navy pilots... I liked the gunnery clips and the sound of that chainsaw burpin rounds....

And Im not sure, but the last time the US Navy had fighter aircraft doing gunnery practice in Switzerland was...........

Ummmmmm.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Great clip, godamn hotshot think their sh!t dont stink Navy pilots... I liked the gunnery clips and the sound of that chainsaw burpin rounds....
> 
> And Im not sure, but the last time the US Navy had fighter aircraft doing gunnery practice in Switzerland was...........
> 
> Ummmmmm.........



Swiss fly F-18's and the was a Swiss flag above the crowd - I also remember seeing some pics from an Airshow in the Alps which looked similar to this setting...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmmm, Swiss pilots in F-18's??? Ill buy that...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Great clip, godamn hotshot think their sh!t dont stink Navy pilots...



Certainly that doesn't apply to Marine pilots???


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell no, Marine pilots, at the very least, know their sh!t stinks, as the Navy pukes dont even know how to spell latrine...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2007)

I would never have thought that you could get away with firing live rounds in front of a crowd anywhere except in Acrapistan. But Gnomey appears to be right. That makes the video even more interesting.


----------

